# Nitrogen for aquatic plants



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello! 
I've read some of you use a DIY mix of Nitrogen sources. How do you mix them and where could you get the ingredients?
I'm interested to do something like this to my high-tech planted tank, a mix of Urea, Ammonia (NH4) and Nitrate (NO3). I think Kekon tried this, how did you do?


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Leonhard,

I'm obviously not Kekon but yes as far as I know he uses his own mix. I'm sure he'll chime in.

You can order also from here to get a complete and ready to use liquid fert mix consisting of urea, ammonium and nitrate :

www.drak.de/en/products/fertilizer/eudrakon-n.html

Best regards,
Detlef


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! I'll take a look at that one too. However it would be fun to make your own fertilizer


----------



## Pitt420dude (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know either but have been wondering. It's not something I'm likely to take on anytime soon, as i'm even new to the EI dosing method, but later I may be interested. 

Dry ferts are so cheap though. Is making your own worth the hassle for such minimal savings?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi detlef

I asked, "Are one liter bottles shipped to the US?

"Hello,

> I live in the USA. Do you ship Eudrakon N to the US?

In principle, yes. But you would be my first customer in the USA.

> If so, what are the sizes of the bottles (1 L may last me a while 
> and that's the size that I'm most interested in.)

There are 0.25 L / 0.5 L / 1.0 L bottles and 3.0 L / 5.0 L canisters.

> What is the price in US $ and what would the shipping be? I live in 
> Burlington, NC 27217 USA.

The 1.0 L bottle itself costs without the German vat: 17,10 EUR.

The shipping costs aren't very nice. A German Post parcel costs about
32 EUR from Germany to USA. I must explore first if there is any cheaper
possibility to ship one bottle. Do you know any perhaps?

The exchange rate is today about 1 EUR ~ 1,50 $

> Thank you for any info and help. I'm a moderator on a planted 
> aquarium website (PlantGeek.net) and I would very much like to try 
> this product. 
> 
> Thanks again, 
> Cecil Griffith

-- 
best regards Andreas Kremser

http://www.drak.de
water plant fertilizer, water hardener, water conditioner,
spirulina & chlorella

DRAK-Aquaristik Dr. Andreas Kremser
Rosenstrasse 22
D-71101 Schoenaich
phone +49 (0) 70 31 / 77 63 53
fax +49 (0) 70 31 / 77 63 54 or +49 (0) 32 22 / 11 55 047

vat id: DE205922066"

That's around $73.65 to $83.40 for the US if I understand the currency correct completely.

I'm sure that it will be much cheaper in Europe.

I have the potassium nitrate, but the urea and ammonium nitrate cost between $25 to $75 each from the suppliers that I've found. The head of the Chemistry Department here wouldn't even sell me some, but he's given me other chemicals for free over the years. Go figure??

A $50+ order of these two chemicals should last a very long time. Would anyone want to buy some and sell it in 25 gram or + quantities? Potassium Nitrate is cheap, but don't order any sulfur and carbon with it. The Feds would be very interested then.:mrgreen:

"Eudrakon N 0.5 l (PE Bottle)
[D0090500] 11.80 EUR
(Basic price: 23.60 EUR per l)
Nitrogen Supplement Fertilizer

Ingredients:
This fertilizer consists of 3 components ensuring a multilayer nitrogen supply.
22.2 g/l Ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3)
16.6 g/l Urea (Carbamid - CO(NH2)2)
52.2 g/l Potassium nitrate (KNO3)"

Left C


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Left C,

sorry for late reply. I've been away from computers for quite some time due to holidays.

I gave Mr. Andreas Kremser a call the other day concerning your request. The outcome has been that we found a cheaper way of shipping the item from Germany to the US. The costs should not be much more than around 26 to 27 EUR or 41 $ for the 1.0 L bottle of Eudrakon (shipping included). Which of course is still a lot. Not to mention US import taxes which we do not have any clue about over here. 

Mr. Kremser awaits your mail if you're still interested in testing the product.


Best regards,
Detlef


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,
I used a mixture which was excatly Eudrakon N (i have plenty of KNO3, urea and NH4NO3 so i made my own fert). It worked quite welll; you can keep low NO3 and have fast growth. The max. daily recommended dose from Eudrakon is 1 ppm NO3, 0.33 ppm, 0.1 ppm NH4NO3 and 0.4 ppm K. One should pay attention on not adding more than the recommended dose because it burns growing tips - even at low NO3 which is currently in the tank. This is due to urea which causes such effects. The best resutls i had were at NO3 = 5 ppm. I talked to a salesman who sells different fertilizers for hydroponics and he told me urea does burn plants when overdosed (this may be due to its alkainity).


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Using Eudrakon N as basic fertilising of N and add more KNO3 when needed might be a nice strategy. I'll try Eudrakon N sometime! The "problem" right now is that I no longer have any big problem with N-dosing


----------

